

Judge not concerned that a 68 year old woman was raided because of her open wifi - DiabloD3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150110/12000329664/lawsuit-over-swat-raid-based-false-portrayal-open-wifi-access-point-allowed-to-proceed.shtml

======
UnquietTinkerer
Just going by the quotes in the article, the judge _was_ concerned. He
concluded that the search warrant was valid (because the threats came from the
woman's IP address), but the SWAT raid was unreasonable and excessive.

> the Court also concludes that the EPD’s use of force “so clearly exceeded
> the bounds of reasonableness in the circumstances that it cannot be said to
> lie near the ‘hazy border between excessive and acceptable force’ along
> which qualified immunity shields officers from liability for their snap
> judgments,

